# IBS feels like labour



## 21preggosara21 (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm 23 weeks pregnant. I spent the first 20 weeks of my pregnancy with very bad constipation. Then I was ok for a week or 2. Lately I've had diarrhea. One night inparticular, I felt really neaseated. Then I started getting lower, dull back ache. I started having mild contractions, then came the diarrhea. This went on for a couple hours, I went to bed, awoke for one more boute of the D and then it was gone. This was how my labour started with my daughter. Should I have gone to the hospital? How can I tell between cramping and contractions? I wasn't like this with my daughter. Could the IBS cause early labour?


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

I've never been pregnant,Or anything like that. But,I do know for a fact that if you're body is under stress it could start labour early ( so I've been told ). If I were you,I would go in to get things checked out.It can't hurt.


----------



## Rochloff (May 3, 2003)

Yep my IBS is very reminiscent of labour pains/very bad period pains - others here have written the same too. Even so being pregnant makes it worth checking everything like that out.


----------



## larrybird04530 (Feb 20, 2003)

I was in the ER last Friday because of my IBS and this was the only way I could explain the pain I was having. Just like labor pains.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

This may sound strange but you can't imagine how relieved I feel after hearing you guys say IBS feels like labor pains! I've never been pregnant and I will start trying shortly. I've always been very hesistant about becoming pregnant because I didn't want to have to deal with THE PAIN! However, after being diagnosed with IBS and ulcerative proctitis, I felt if I can deal with the spasms and cramping from both diseases, I would be able to deal with labor. You have confirmed this for me! Thank you. I'm not as scared anymore or apprehensive.


----------



## susaloh (Dec 28, 2002)

In a way, labour pains are less bad than IBS. Because it's a positive pain! You know why it's happening, that it's natural, that it serves a good and understandable purpose. I somehow had very little problems with labour pains. It was more like a very big physical excercise, like climbing a mountain or so. It was WORK, (labour!) Compared to that, IBS pains are just downright depressing!By the way, going through labour and delivering my babies left me incredibly proud of myself (just as if I had climbed MountEverest untrained as I am!) and with ever so much confidence in my body. I've never ever been afraid of the dentist since then. I always tell myself, it's nothing compared to labour pains!Susaloh


----------



## Rochloff (May 3, 2003)

Gosh Sus you are a real mummy - I have only one thing to say about labour pains - OUCH! I mean IBS is like early labour pains - the real big ones - well they really hurt! Perhaps I am just a cowardly, unearthy type mother.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Rochloff-did you have an epideral?Did they still hurt? Now, I don't know what to expect-I know everyone's different but I thought if I could deal with the sharp spasms from IBS and the cramping of ulcerative proctitis, labor would be comparable........


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Rochloff, larybird, boxgirl,When Tracy had pain that severe we ended up finding that she had Endometriosis, not just IBS. The symptoms are similiar and I think you might want to investigate if that could be a possibility for you. Wes


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

When I've been extremely constipated was when I had the worse labor-like pains ever --- so bad that they sent me to the emergency room! The contractions were exactly like labor; the only difference was that nothing and I mean nothing could touch my stomach during that time! I really just wanted to strip all clothing off!And, what's more, even after being medicated at the hospital, the pain didn't stop until it was ready to! I really have had a problem trying to understand or believe that I have IBS. I truly believe that there is something else wrong and that drs can't find it so they classify symptoms as IBS.


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

This actually brings up a topic that I need your help on--I have endometriosis and IBS, and some people seem to think I wouldn't know the difference between the two pains, but I've got my own theories about that. However, they've tried and tried to treat the endo pain, and I'm starting to run out of options. My GYN wants to have a chat with my GI doc. Could the IBS really be causing the period-like cramping? I've been in constant pain for over 8 months now, and I'm worried that if my GYN gives up, that I will have no way of knowing what is endo, what is IBS, and how to treat either. I'm currently on Dicyclomine for the IBS-D, and it's changed my life so much. I've been dealing with terrible cramps and ovarian pain for years now. I just don't see how the IBS could be mimicking that or causing it, but I do try to keep an open mind. I guess it all comes down to this--I'm worried that if it *is* IBS that is contributing or causing my cramps, there will be no way of treating it, whereas I have options with endo. Help, please!!


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Get rid of the endo first, it'll make your IBS easier to deal with. You have options with IBS too, don't ever think you have to just 'deal with it', that's a crock of bull, there's many different things you can try for IBS.Wes


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

The problem is that I think my doctors feel like they've run out of options for the endo. I don't respond to anything. It's not like I want it to be that way, though. It's frustrating, but I'm the one saying let's just try again. I don't ask for narcotics or anything that could really be addictive because they don't work. I don't know why, but narcotics have no effect on me. I didn't ask to be this way.


----------

